# New Purchase Of Outback 28 Bh-s



## dkwall97 (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone have an F150--2002 with a 4.6 Liter--Supercrew with a 3.55 rear axle? I just purchased a new 2005 Outback and was wondering how well it tows with type of truck. I was also wondering if anyone has an idea on the best way to protect your RV if you leave your RV outside in the weather elements? I had a Dutchman and the paint on the outside faded quickly. Do those covers you can buy at Camping World really protect your camper?

Thanks,

I pick up my new camper on Thursday. sunny action


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello

I have an 03 28bhs...(Welcome to the site)..and I pull mine with a 99 Chevy Silverardo 5.3 and i have no issue at all. Well dont know if that can help ys out but just wanted to welcome you..


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the 28BHS, 2003 Supercrew Ford but has the 5.4L and 3.73 LS gears. So far I do fine, the expected not enough power on the long hills. My gears seem to get the load up and moving very well.

Sorry can't help with your exact combination. I would think the engine you will find will be underpowered.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

dkwall97,

I too am dragging my 28BHS around with an F150. Mine has a 5.4, though. If you pack "just right" for every trip and stay on flat ground, I think you will be ok. BUT, as you keep putting "stuff" in the MANY places the 28BHS has for "stuff" you are going to be wanting MORE POWER. We took a trip up to the Blue Ridge Mountains a few weeks ago and DW tried to pack enough food and drinks for about a two week stay.....we were only going for three days. When my 5.4L hit the mountains, it was begging for mercy! Hopefully this weekends trip will be a bit better. We are going to Harper's Ferry WV. Still some hills to climb, but I think the imminent threat of new truck fever (PSD) has scared DW into doing at least SOME of the grocery shopping once we arrive. LOL

Sidewinder


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> dkwall97,
> 
> I too am dragging my 28BHS around with an F150. Mine has a 5.4, though. If you pack "just right" for every trip and stay on flat ground, I think you will be ok. BUT, as you keep putting "stuff" in the MANY places the 28BHS has for "stuff" you are going to be wanting MORE POWER. We took a trip up to the Blue Ridge Mountains a few weeks ago and DW tried to pack enough food and drinks for about a two week stay.....we were only going for three days. When my 5.4L hit the mountains, it was begging for mercy! Hopefully this weekends trip will be a bit better. We are going to Harper's Ferry WV. Still some hills to climb, but I think the imminent threat of new truck fever (PSD) has scared DW into doing at least SOME of the grocery shopping once we arrive. LOL
> 
> ...


----------

